# Aging a puppy via dentition (teeth in, teeth shed, teeth adult) LINKS



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

hey, y'all! 

the age of puppies is not always known, as rescues, shelter-pups + strays are a guesstimate; 
it is also POSSIBLE for breeders to (deliberately) mislead the puppy-buyer, in order to get rid 
of those troublesome poo-makers a week or two (or THREE :mad5 early. :shocked: hmy:

thus it behooves the wise puppy-shopper to have some idea what the teeth in pups at various ages 
should look like, and check the pups dentition to cross-check their progress as they grow + change.

since pups of various ages have different needs (food, nutrients, care, exercise, vax...) 
and different abilities, it is important to be able to differentiate between infants + toddlers, 
toddlers + pre-teens, teens + young-adults.



> from Chinaroad Lowchens of Australia - all about retained deciduous canine teeth
> 
> _Estimated Age --- Teeth Development
> 2 - 4 Weeks ----- No Noticeable tooth growth
> ...


SO... an 8-WO puppy will have *all* their teeth EXCEPT their molars, top + bottom... 
all the incisors, all 4 canines, all pre-molars are present. 
_________________________________________ 
adult incisors erupt between 3 to 5 mos; 
adult canines erupt between 4 to 6 mos; 
adult pre-molars usually erupt between 4 to 5 mos, 
and molars are last, between 5 to 7 mos age. 
__________________________________________

there is also this useful CHART + Diagram - 
Powered by Google Docs

cheers, 
--- terry


----------

